# Brasserie Recipes



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

My *article* this month is about brasseries -- the French ones, not the American restaurants borrowing the term -- and what the term implies. Also included are 24 typical brasserie recipes. Please enjoy.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I always enjoy visiting your website, Bouland!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Your article brought back wonderful memories of meals in brasseries in Paris and Rouen. There was an Alsatian brasserie just a stone's throw from the Odeon metro stop where I had a memorable plate of choucroute.


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

Mezzaluna: If you're thinking of _La Chop d'Alsace_ -- it's not longer there.


----------

